# 69 GTO Tail Light Housing Question



## Gamecock GTO (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello! Can someone please tell me what is the factory correct color of this housing? Pretty sure that these were installed after the trunk was painted at the factory. Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine are original. I know for a fact that the only hands that have ever touched them since new are mine. 

I probably have some photos laying around...

Yeah...


















Inside is raw, unpainted black plastic. Outside surround (except for the shiny bits) is 60-degree black.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Originally the housings are fully chromed METAL and then painted 60 deg black except for the edges around the lens.

NOT installed until after car is fully painted. If yours have body color paint on them the technicians at Earl Schieb didn't tape it off properly when they painted the car. https://youtu.be/AkdtOOYdQOs


----------



## Gamecock GTO (Oct 1, 2015)

OK, I'm a little confused guys...one says housings are plastic, the other says metal. 

I'm talking about the housing (inside the trunk) not the metal bezels (outside the trunk). Do you mind clarifying your replies - which are most appreciated by the way. Thank you!


----------

